# Τι γίνεται με τη δημοκρατία μας;



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2009)

Η Αρουντάτι Ρόι στην εισαγωγική της ομιλία στο φετινό φεστιβάλ λογοτεχνίας του Βερολίνου θέτει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα:

DEMOCRACY’S FAILING LIGHT​WHILE WE’RE still arguing about whether there’s life after death, can we add another question to the cart? Is there life after democracy? What sort of life will it be? By democracy I don’t mean democracy as an ideal or an aspiration. I mean the working model: Western liberal democracy, and its variants, such as they are.
.....
So the question here, really, is what have we done to democracy? What have we turned it into? What happens once democracy has been used up? When it has been hollowed out and emptied of meaning? What happens when each of its institutions has metastasized into something dangerous? What happens now that democracy and the Free Market have fused into a single predatory organism with a thin, constricted imagination that revolves almost entirely around the idea of maximizing profit? Is it possible to reverse this process? Can something that has mutated go back to being what it used to be?

Ολόκληρη η ομιλία της, εδώ.


----------

